# Adjusting Fluval FX5 flow rate using quick connect valves?



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm finding the current a little strong with the fx5 and everyone seems to stay with their fins clamped since the current is always pushing them around. I built a 32" spray bar that is fed from a "T" connection fed from both ends of the bar. It sits about 3" below surface and is pointing towards surface. I still find there is to much flow.

Could I turn the filter down to 70% flow without damaging the unit. It doesn't seem to heat up anymore then usual when I tried it for the last 24 hours. I read in a few places that the microprocessor that controls pump would recognized the resistance of flow and adjust itself accordingly. *** read the manual and there is nothing in regards to it in there.

Anyone ever contact Hagen about this or just know the answer.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The manual states that it's safe to reduce the output flow and that it won't harm the motor.
Pg. EN-3
http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/da5e8f69-36 ... c82ff3c4c3


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky777*** said:


> I'm finding the current a little strong with the fx5 and everyone seems to stay with their fins clamped since the current is always pushing them around. I built a 32" spray bar that is fed from a "T" connection fed from both ends of the bar. It sits about 3" below surface and is pointing towards surface. I still find there is to much flow.
> 
> Could I turn the filter down to 70% flow without damaging the unit. It doesn't seem to heat up anymore then usual when I tried it for the last 24 hours. I read in a few places that the microprocessor that controls pump would recognized the resistance of flow and adjust itself accordingly. I've read the manual and there is nothing in regards to it in there.
> 
> Anyone ever contact Hagen about this or just know the answer.


Don't turn the flow down. Just drill out larger holes. That is what I had to do with a FX5 on one of my tanks. The tank is a 75g and I ended up drilling out the holes to 13/64" each and a total of 38 holes. On my other spray bars in other tanks I have smaller holes for stronger current but the one on the 75g was just too strong.

I would definitely drill the holes larger before turning down the flow. Otherwise whats the point of having a filter with such high turnover? Just my $.02


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

GTZ said:


> The manual states that it's safe to reduce the output flow and that it won't harm the motor.
> Pg. EN-3
> http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/da5e8f69-36 ... c82ff3c4c3


I guessI over looked it. Thank you. But do you think it will put strain on it.


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

13razorbackfan said:


> lucky777*** said:
> 
> 
> > I'm finding the current a little strong with the fx5 and everyone seems to stay with their fins clamped since the current is always pushing them around. I built a 32" spray bar that is fed from a "T" connection fed from both ends of the bar. It sits about 3" below surface and is pointing towards surface. I still find there is to much flow.
> ...


Got the drill out this morning seems better.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky777*** said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > lucky777*** said:
> ...


LOL....as a matter of fact I had to drill larger holes just moments ago in another spray bar I built last night for another tank. I woke up this morning and the sand was moved away from the front glass. I haven't put it on yet but it should fix the problem. Well built spray bars make a huge difference in current. Sometimes too good.

PS...if it is still too strong just step up the drill bit in size until you have the desired flow. :thumb:


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Went another step bigger on the holes tonight and its much much better.

Hagen did respond to an email I sent them the other day and their answer to reducing flow on the Fluval FX5 was.

Dear Mr. Russell,
We thank you for taking the time to contact us. We have received a response back from our Aquatic department. Please read below:
The flow can be reduced by shutting the output valve 50%. Do not slow the flow more than 50% as this could damage the motor. 
Sincerely,
Mary Morgan
Représentante des consommateurs
Customer Service Coordinator
Rolf C. Hagen Inc.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lucky777*** said:


> Went another step bigger on the holes tonight and its much much better.
> 
> Hagen did respond to an email I sent them the other day and their answer to reducing flow on the Fluval FX5 was.
> 
> ...


Yeah...making the holes bigger or smaller gives a person so much more control. You could actually make more holes and make them even larger and the flow would be spread so evenly you would swear that the FX5 only pushes 200gph. No joke.

I always would recommend bigger holes or more holes before reducing the flow. I am glad Hagen actually took the time to respond.


----------

